
I am a cyclist and you hate me - paulcarey
https://humancyclist.wordpress.com/2016/08/07/i-am-a-cyclist-and-you-hate-me/
======
tiredwired
needs: I am a cyclist and ride on the sidewalk hitting pedestrians

I am a cyclist and use the crosswalk to run red lights

I am a cyclist and will come up behind you and ride inches away from your car
when traffic is slow.

I am a cyclist and ride on the wrong side of the road.

I am a cyclist and do not wear safety equipment even though I know cycling is
dangerous.

I am a cyclist and I am right and you are wrong regardless.

------
DamnYuppie
Yes, yes I do...

